# Z-Tune for sale, bargain .. lol



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats the first Z-Tune I have ever seen in a japanese classfield with an actual sales price. All Z-Tunes that have been sold here and there, where purchases arranged behind closed doors . . . so its somehow cool to see one actually pop up on the market on carsensor.co.jp

Here`s the link:
??????GT-R ????R34GT-R?Z???? GF-BNR34?(???)?????? | ????????????net?

ohh before I forget, they want 20.000.000Yen for the car, which is a 152.428GBP /238393USD or 178604Euro . . . for those who may.:chuckle:

Car has 260000km and is sold by Autobacs. Maybe their Z-Tune advertising car???
Chassis number R34-Z-003

PS: Can somebody please rip thoses pics and save them as JPEGs, tried but can`t save them to my HD . .****ing Javascript.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Another one here Chris, common as muck now:chuckle: This one is better value, only just though.
News | Zele Performance Global Website


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hodgie said:


> Another one here Chris, common as muck now:chuckle: This one is better value, only just though.
> News | Zele Performance Global Website


Cool, that must be the one I have been talking with Zele 3years ago . .lol, they had one customer with a Z-Tune and he couldn`t decide to sell or not.

That makes two:smokin:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> PS: Can somebody please rip thoses pics and save them as JPEGs, tried but can`t save them to my HD . .****ing Javascript.




Z Tune pictures by infamous_t - Photobucket


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks infamous . . .


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is awesome..


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Only if I had no commitments 

I would have second thoughts


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

If i didnt buy my r34 and i was still saving some after the money i have already spent i could have got it damit never mind maybe i will win the lottery during christmas and buy it 2.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Thats the first Z-Tune I have ever seen in a japanese classfield with an actual sales price. All Z-Tunes that have been sold here and there, where purchases arranged behind closed doors . . . so its somehow cool to see one actually pop up on the market on carsensor.co.jp
> 
> Here`s the link:
> ??????GT-R ????R34GT-R?Z???? GF-BNR34?(???)?????? | ????????????net?
> ...


thats not a bad price really 

considering the original sales price


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> thats not a bad price really
> 
> considering the original sales price


Yep it kept its price, now what we see is first attempts to catapult it in to the luxury-super car price world. If any of these two sells for 18 or 20million Yen, the seller can probably do a straight 3-5million profit . . which buys you a new car .. lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have to admit if I had £152K to spend on a car, it wouldn't be a second hand GTR!! No matter how nice! You'd have to be a serious collector to spend that.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have to admit if I had £152K to spend on a car, it wouldn't be a second hand GTR!! No matter how nice! You'd have to be a serious collector to spend that.


cheaper than the Hipogtr :chuckle:

love the z tune, but really dont like the interior :runaway::runaway:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have to admit if I had £152K to spend on a car, it wouldn't be a second hand GTR!! No matter how nice! You'd have to be a serious collector to spend that.


With you 100% on that one.

Could buy a real nice stock 34 and end up with something that would eat it for breakfast for that kind of money, but then its not as rare as this so each to their own.

Rob


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> With you 100% on that one.
> 
> Could buy a real nice stock 34 and end up with something that would eat it for breakfast for that kind of money, but then its not as rare as this so each to their own.
> 
> Rob


I believe more than the 50% of nowdays gtrs can eat it for breakfast with half of the money spent but still to have one of the 20 ever build its really something you can have anycar you like as much money you have but even if you are a bilioner you cannot have one if not someone sell 2 hand cause are only 20 ever made  . 
If i had to choose between the veiron or any other supercar and the ztune i would still go for the ztune thats my opinion though not everyone has the same taste.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> With you 100% on that one.
> 
> Could buy a real nice stock 34 and end up with something that would eat it for breakfast for that kind of money, but then its not as rare as this so each to their own.
> 
> Rob


There is no discussion about the Z-Tune being any near the fastest road legal GTRs. But then its not a tuned car and as you know Rob, tuning a car to the Z-Tunes level of performance, reliability and handling, assuming you could still buy a standard R34 GTR new and pay 5.800.000Yen for the that standard car, then tune the chassis with carbon swaps, ex . . . will make that tuned GTR same expensive as the Z-Tune was: 16.000.000Yen

The Z-Tune was no used R34 GTRs modded car, the only thing that was used on the Z-Tunes were the shells. Everything else was brandnew.

The Z-Tune makes only sense because of the custom tuning parts and carbon chassis works. The chassis being the reason it is on a complete other level of dynamics then any other R34 can ever be, without these mods.


----------

